

Show HN: Toad Lego PC - nergal
http://blog.nergal.se/?p=92

======
Phogo
Looks cool. Did you order the Lego parts specifically for this project?

~~~
nergal
Thanks. Yes, I ordered it piece by piece from the Lego pick-a-brick service. I
actually deassambled the whole blueprint and ordered it from the store rather
than through the program (which is possible).

The program generated around 1000 pages of building descriptions for the
project, which I didn't really wanted ;)

